# Why is their so much ketamine in Bristol?



## maximilian ping (Sep 11, 2009)

i'm flumoxed


----------



## samk (Sep 11, 2009)

Lots of ponies in the west country?


----------



## Yetman (Sep 11, 2009)

I dont know, I dont really see any of it


----------



## El Jefe (Sep 11, 2009)

cos of the amount of urb ketheads that spent half their life in London?


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 11, 2009)

maximilian ping said:


> i'm flumoxed



yes it will do that to you


----------



## fogbat (Sep 11, 2009)

Have you been to Bristol?

I imagine there's not much else to do


----------



## maximilian ping (Sep 11, 2009)

maybe its the BBC natural history unit's staff or something


----------



## Yetman (Sep 11, 2009)

I could do with some actually. I could probably get some if I was really desperate but I cant be arsed. I dont know any of the k heads in bristol and doubt I'd be able to find them as they're all probably zonking out to ironic techno and jeremy kyle


----------



## Onket (Sep 11, 2009)

Yetman said:


> I could do with some actually. I could probably get some if I was really desperate but I cant be arsed. I dont know any of the k heads in bristol and doubt I'd be able to find them as they're all probably zonking out to ironic techno and jeremy kyle



I find it's best to at least attempt to maintain a bit of distance.


----------



## user47632 (Sep 11, 2009)

Bath is awash with the stuff too.  /


----------



## Yetman (Sep 11, 2009)

Onket said:


> I find it's best to at least attempt to maintain a bit of distance.



Heh, for the best really I suppose. That said I'm not that big on it, I just like watching films and listening to music on it.

I noticed a lot of people at festivals this year asking for it, which was unusual


----------



## Onket (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm no longer able to understand films on it.


----------



## Onket (Sep 11, 2009)

maximilian ping said:


> i'm flumoxed



It's 'there' not 'their' by the way.


----------



## girasol (Sep 11, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Heh, for the best really I suppose. That said I'm not that big on it, I just like watching films and listening to music on it.



same here... wish there was more of it in London, in my hand.

Mighty Boosh and classical music (not at the same time mind) give nice trips


----------



## Yetman (Sep 11, 2009)

Onket said:


> I'm no longer able to understand films on it.



Your taking too much then. Two small lines is enough to let the atmosphere of the film seep into the room and for you to follow the motion and movement of the camera, any more and you get double vision and everything gets confusing so you try and rewind it then cant understand the remote control any more and end up skipping to the end of the film with the directors commentary in german and you cant get it off and it all goes wrong and you hide under the quilt til everything is normal again


----------



## Onket (Sep 11, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Your taking too much then. Two small lines is enough to let the atmosphere of the film seep into the room and for you to follow the motion and movement of the camera, any more and you get double vision and everything gets confusing so you try and rewind it then cant understand the remote control any more and end up skipping to the end of the film with the directors commentary in german and you cant get it off and it all goes wrong and you hide under the quilt til everything is normal again



Why two small ones? Why not one slightly bigger one?

Oh dear.


----------



## Yetman (Sep 11, 2009)

Onket said:


> Why two small ones? Why not one slightly bigger one?
> 
> Oh dear.



Sorry, about half an hour apart


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 11, 2009)

cos it's a shithole you need to be tranked up to deal with being there


----------



## Yetman (Sep 11, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> cos it's a shithole you need to be tranked up to deal with being there



Thats what I heard about your mums arse


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 11, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> cos it's a shithole you need to be tranked up to deal with being there



As opposed to say, Northampton?


----------



## Onket (Sep 11, 2009)

Yeah, but his Mum is in Northampton.


----------



## invisibleplanet (Sep 11, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> cos it's a shithole you need to be tranked up to deal with being there



East Bristol - overwhelming poverty

Ketamine will only make matters worse


----------



## maximilian ping (Sep 11, 2009)

Onket said:


> It's 'there' not 'their' by the way.



i was doing bistol spelling, mr offket


----------



## IC3D (Sep 11, 2009)

at least no ones said brizzle yet


----------



## maximilian ping (Sep 11, 2009)

IC3D said:


> at least no ones said brizzle yet



that thing west country chefs do when they drop a smattering of liquid on a dish


----------



## Geri (Sep 11, 2009)

invisibleplanet said:


> East Bristol - overwhelming poverty



It's not that bad.


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 11, 2009)

invisibleplanet said:


> East Bristol - overwhelming poverty





You utter moron.


----------



## Jenerys (Sep 11, 2009)

maximilian ping said:


> i'm flumoxed



Cos it's cheap? 

Cos it does the trick? 



Depending on who I've been out with, I could say there's lots of ket, or lot's of coke, or lot's of meph. 



And Bristol is a lovely place, thanks


----------



## Thora (Sep 11, 2009)

The only k I've seen in Bristol has been in the hands of visiting Londoners


----------



## Jenerys (Sep 11, 2009)

Thora said:


> The only k I've seen in Bristol has been in the hands of visiting Londoners



I can introduce you to some people


----------



## Thora (Sep 11, 2009)

Is that what they do at the WI these days?


----------



## Jenerys (Sep 12, 2009)

I call it a fresh approach to traditional skills and the domestic arts


----------



## keybored (Sep 12, 2009)

invisibleplanet said:


> East Bristol - overwhelming poverty









A Fishponds urchin meets the K-hole.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 12, 2009)

i wish there was some in london


----------



## maximilian ping (Sep 12, 2009)

LilJen said:


> Cos it's cheap?
> 
> Cos it does the trick?
> 
> ...



hmmm. your not much help are you


----------



## Sunspots (Sep 12, 2009)

invisibleplanet said:


> East Bristol - overwhelming poverty


----------



## kalidarkone (Sep 12, 2009)

I am overwhelmingly impoverished but only in a financial sense. I would do K but I'm far too busy.

As far as east Bristol goes I think its only the hippies that do it-there are a lot of hippies here including Thora and Lil Jen.


----------



## Jenerys (Sep 14, 2009)

kalidarkone said:


> I am overwhelmingly impoverished but only in a financial sense. I would do K but I'm far too busy.
> 
> As far as east Bristol goes I think its only the hippies that do it-there are a lot of hippies here including Thora and Lil Jen.





Oy! Watch who you're calling a hippy


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 14, 2009)

It's because we don't have many cars down here, just horses.


----------



## Riklet (Sep 18, 2009)

There's definitely lots of people into K in Bristol, and it seems cheap n widely available generally, but I think it's the same in lots of places now.  Fair few squats or just general houses in random places where people are bang into the stuff.

If you know people who like K, it's almost too easy to end up finding it in Bristol.  May i am un/lucky but I just get random offers and seem to quite often find it, whether i'm looking or not ha.  Going to anything psy or dubstep related is always going to help, innit....

Also, "overwhelming poverty" = lulz


----------



## Spion (Sep 18, 2009)

because it's the one drug made for partying with farm animals?


----------



## Yetman (Sep 18, 2009)

Riklet said:


> Going to anything psy or dubstep related is always going to help, innit....



Thats probably why I dont get offered any then


----------



## ovaltina (Sep 18, 2009)

A friend who grew up in Gloucestershire said K is the drug of choice for loads of people because it's easy to get hold of and cheap, and there's not much else to do.


----------



## Onket (Sep 18, 2009)

And it's the best drug there is, of course. That might have something to do with it.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Sep 26, 2009)

A better question is why can't i score any then?


----------



## Onket (Sep 27, 2009)

Onket said:


> And it's the best drug there is, of course. That might have something to do with it.



It's also the worst drug there is.


----------



## sim667 (Oct 1, 2009)

I was looking for a reason to visit freinds in bristol....... and getting wonky as fuck might be just that reason 

i_hate_beckham....... i moved to hereford for 9 months....... it took me six months to find someone who would sell me draw

it was shit draw too


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Oct 5, 2009)

sim667 said:


> I was looking for a reason to visit freinds in bristol....... and getting wonky as fuck might be just that reason
> 
> i_hate_beckham....... i moved to hereford for 9 months....... it took me six months to find someone who would sell me draw
> 
> it was shit draw too


This reminds me i need to update my location now i live in Bristol.


----------



## JE:5 (Oct 15, 2009)

Funny, I can't find the stuff for love nor money and i've been here for 2 years nearly.


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 15, 2009)

I never found it particularly easy to get here. But then my drugdealer is SHIT and is always off to a yoga class or in hospital with a punctured lung.


----------



## Yetman (Oct 16, 2009)

So it looks like there isnt actually that much ketamine in bristol.


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 16, 2009)

So, why isn't there much Ketamine in Bristol?


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 16, 2009)

The people don't need it, due to historically close family ties.


----------



## strung out (Oct 16, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> So, why isn't there much Ketamine in Bristol?



overwhelming wealth


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 16, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> The people don't need it, due to historically close family ties.



Classic lol


----------



## Yetman (Oct 16, 2009)

Yetman said:


> So it looks like there isnt actually that much ketamine in bristol.



I just got a number for ketamine in Bristol. Co-incidence  or something more sinister?


----------



## Onket (Oct 16, 2009)

Yetman said:


> I just got a number for ketamine in Bristol. Co-incidence  or something more sinister?



More sinister. 100%.


----------



## drachir (Nov 4, 2009)

All the stuff up here comes from Brizzle. I've always heard it was dodgy vets, but no idea if that's true or not.

But yeah, if you can't find any you're not looking nearly hard enough


----------



## JE:5 (Nov 6, 2009)

drachir said:


> All the stuff up here comes from Brizzle. I've always heard it was dodgy vets, but no idea if that's true or not.
> 
> But yeah, if you can't find any you're not looking nearly hard enough



I think my problem is that I don't know any trustie crusties or really care to hang out in the same places as them.


----------

